# State trooper pleads guilty to possessing MG!



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

State trooper pleads guilty to possessing machine gun
Belleville News-Democrat ^ | Jul. 26, 2006 | ASHLEY TUSAN JOYNER

Illinois State Police trooper Gregory Mugge pleaded guilty to one charge of possessing an unregistered machine gun in federal court on Tuesday, according to an announcement from the U.S. attorney's office.

Mugge, 52, of Jerseyville, was indicted in January, along with Illinois State Police Sgt. James Vest, 39, of O'Fallon, and John Yard, 36, an Illinois State Police special agent assigned to the Collinsville office, each face separate charges of illegal gun possession.

Mugge faces up to 10 years in prison, a fine of up to $250,000 and a maximum three years of supervised release.

He is scheduled to reappear in court for sentencing on Oct. 27.

On Dec. 29, authorities seized Mugge's unregistered Colt .2234 caliber rifle from his home in Jerseyville. In his plea, Mugge admitted to knowing his possession of the rifle was unlawful.

In February, a group of 12 local police chiefs and sheriffs, and two state senators, Sen. Bill Haine, D-Alton, and Sen. James Watson, R-Greenville, endorsed a letter of support for the three state troopers.

At that time, the backers pushed for administrative punishment for the three troopers rather than prosecution.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

One of three Illinois State Police officers charged this year with illegally possessing submachine guns pleaded guilty Tuesday, authorities said.

Senior Master Trooper Greg Mugge, 52, of Jerseyville, pleaded guilty to one charge of possession of an unregistered machine gun, according to federal prosecutors. Mugge, a 21-year veteran of the department who was assigned to District 18 in Litchfield, faces a maximum penalty of 10 years in prison and a fine of up to $250,000. His sentencing is scheduled for Oct. 27.

Mugge could not be reached Tuesday, and an attorney representing the trooper declined to comment on the plea, made in the federal district court in East St. Louis.

Mugge and two Illinois State Police officers from District 11 in Collinsville were placed on paid leave after they were charged earlier this year with having submachine guns at their homes. As Illinois State Police officers, they are allowed to handle submachine guns legally for their jobs, but they could not have them at home, according to prosecutors. Submachine guns fire a steady stream of bullets with a single squeeze of the trigger.

Mugge and the others, Sgt. James V. Vest of O'Fallon and Special Agent John Yard of Collinsville, had pleaded not guilty earlier this year. Another man, Dr. Harold Griffiths, 69, of Spaulding, Ill., was charged with lending one of the weapons to Yard, who said he fired it and gave it back to Griffiths, who then lived in Glen Carbon.

The case was investigated by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. The ATF interviewed the officers in late December. At that time, according to court documents, Mugge admitted on videotape to possessing a Colt rifle that had been converted to function in a fully automatic mode. Mugge told the ATF that he had obtained the submachine gun in the late 1970s or early 1980s from a licensed dealer who is now dead, according to the court documents.

Mugge and the others voluntarily turned guns over to the ATF.

Mugge's gun was not registered, and the Illinois State Police had not authorized Mugge to possess the gun, the ATF said in court filings. The guns are legal for those who pass a background check, pay a fee and submit the proper forms.

In an unusual move, 10 Metro East police chiefs issued a letter in February urging leniency for the accused officers. Two state senators and two county sheriffs also signed the letter. They said 10 years in prison would be excessive punishment for law enforcement officers who had worked to make citizens safer.

Belleville Police Chief David Ruebhausen drafted the letter and said Tuesday he stands by what the letter says.

"I did not nor do I now condone illegal activity," he said. "My point is that sentencing these guys to prison does not protect the public nor does it serve the public. It would serve no purpose."


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

Belleville Police Chief David Ruebhausen drafted the letter and said Tuesday he stands by what the letter says.

"I did not nor do I now condone illegal activity," he said. "My point is that sentencing these guys to prison does not protect the public nor does it serve the public. It would serve no purpose."
--------------------------------------------
Nor would/does sentencing anyone else who is NOT a cop, for bullshit laws concerning NFA weapons not used in a crime. How does sentencing someone for a shotgun barrel that is 1/2 inch shorter than 18 inches protect the public if it is not used in any crime?


Lets all either follow the law, or scrap it for the bullshit that it really is. It is outdated, unconstitutional and an infringement on the rights of all law abiding citizens, derived out of fear when bootleggers were running their criminal enterprizes in the 1920s and 30s and, had prohibition never been enacted, the 1934 NFA act would never have seen the light of day and everyone who was interested in owning a machinegun would. Even Iraqis have more rights than we Americans do.....they can keep one AK47 in their home...no taxes....no BATFE raids. We here are not free.....they are! We are slaves to our own government and to the fearful weak minded liberal lefties who don't know shit about guns and take no responsibility for their own safety or security. Thats why they deligate it to police.

People complain about range noise, yet suppressors are difficult or impossible for people to own in some states.....like the overcrowded leftwing sheeple state of Massachusetts. Machineguns? Ha! If gov.org can own them with impunity why can't regular people?

No legislator should be able to draft any law or vote on ANY subject of law unless they can prove beyond any reasonable doubt by thorough written examination that they know what they are talking about and are legislating.....including ALL the ramifications to law abiding citizens. That criteria alone would vacate the statehouse in one afternoon.


----------

